# Didn't get paid and support isn't helping



## Foluke (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello you all. New driver here in Asheville. For some reason did not get paid. Emailed support and they're beating around the bush of course. Got my statement for over $100 and as usual it told me it would be paid by Thursday evening. It's now Friday morning still no moolah. I need to know if it was an account issue or what. I figured if it was an account issue they'd email me saying so. Or at least I'd like to think that. I'm just hoping and praying that my money doesn't just disappear. Any help? The status says processed. I am a college kid and really NEED that money. Also is there a number we can call in situations like this to speak to a real person or does Uber not care enough ?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Never had an issue with deposits. And, this is über there are no telephone numbers.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

You might need to double check which bank account you used for direct deposit when you initially singed up. when I had that issue and blamed uber it ended up being that I forgot what account I used for my direct deposits. Once they send the money to that account they cant get it back. I went 4 weeks before I realized it was my fault and remembered the account I used when I signed up.


----------



## Foluke (Apr 17, 2015)

Yea I wish that was the case. I've checked a lot to say the least. I've emailed uber over 20 times now detailing the issue and even sending screen shots but needless to say I'm speaking to a computer. I'm very explicitly saying "You all did not give me the money I am owed" and they're responding with things that are not relevant at all. I'm gonna have my lawyer give them a call and hopefully I can get some answers that way.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Foluke said:


> Yea I wish that was the case. I've checked a lot to say the least. I've emailed uber over 20 times now detailing the issue and even sending screen shots but needless to say I'm speaking to a computer. I'm very explicitly saying "You all did not give me the money I am owed" and they're responding with things that are not relevant at all. I'm gonna have my lawyer give them a call and hopefully I can get some answers that way.


Well let us know what number he calls. We'd all like to know that...


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well let us know what number he calls. We'd all like to know that...


Lol


----------



## Foluke (Apr 17, 2015)

I mean what do you all suggest I do? None of the emails are the least bit helpful. Just ignore the $100 I made and move on?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

If uber feels like they have paid you and they no longer have the money in their accounts, your not getting that money. I don't care how many emails you send and csr managers you speak to. You may really need to call all your banks and double check like I had to do.


----------



## erexa (Mar 20, 2015)

I had issue like that when I started, now I know it was the one who made a mistake, there was a wrong digit in my bank's transit number, some banks have two transit numbers, one internal one external, mine was like that, I used internal which was 0xxxx as you can see there is 0 at the beginning, but it turns out that from issuing payments from outside world the numbers used should have been xxxx2. See no logical connection, one has 0 at the beginning, one has 2 at the end. I fixed it in my banking, asked UBER to re-issue the pay and everything went through.


----------



## Foluke (Apr 17, 2015)

How do you ask them to reissue the payment?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Your best bet is to keep pestering the CSR you're corresponding with and ask that they escalate the issue. Sending in multiple emails doesn't help, they all get merged into your first one and it's a waste of time for all involved.


----------



## erexa (Mar 20, 2015)

Email th and explain that your bank nevet got the payment (if that's the case) anf ask them to reissue.


----------



## kane (Feb 28, 2015)

Also, Uber doesn't deposit into savings accounts and some credit union accounts. If you didn't get the 1 cent test deposit then it's your account and not Uber. However, if you did receive the test deposit, I would hound them.


----------



## Aerosly (Apr 18, 2015)

Foluke, you're not the only one... I didn't get paid at all this week. I got the partner statement, but Thursday (and Friday) came and went with no payment. I double-checked my bank account (the one I opened specifically for Uber payments) and there is nothing. Contacted support, got an auto-response right away, but once I explained I didn't get paid they disappeared and haven't responded since. 

I'm glad to hear that everyone else has gotten paid, but seeing no money and not getting any responses doesn't exactly make me want to go out and drive again. This was my first week driving with Uber, too, so it's not a good first experience.


----------



## kane (Feb 28, 2015)

When they disappear, it means that they have routed your ticket to the manager queue. However, since most of the foreign reps have no idea what they're doing (lack of training) the manager queue is flooded with things that don't need to be in there and management is totally swamped but they're the only ones that can look into payments. I know it's of little consolation but they will get to your ticket eventually.


----------



## Aerosly (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks, that's encouraging. Once a manager gets around to the ticket, are they generally pretty responsive? Or at least helpful?


----------



## kane (Feb 28, 2015)

Aerosly said:


> Thanks, that's encouraging. Once a manager gets around to the ticket, are they generally pretty responsive? Or at least helpful?


Yes, they have access to the payment systems and they can see what may have happened. As long as you were getting steady payments before then it should be easy for them to figure it out.


----------



## Aerosly (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks... this would have been my first payment from Uber, so I have never been paid by them (at all). I hope it's still easy for them to figure out.


----------



## kane (Feb 28, 2015)

Aerosly said:


> Thanks... this would have been my first payment from Uber, so I have never been paid by them (at all). I hope it's still easy for them to figure out.


Oh, in that case, make sure that you're not depositing into a savings or credit union account. I would go to your vault and double check your account numbers. If you didn't receive the 1 cent test deposit then it will have something to do with your account. If you did receive the test deposit then it's an Uber thing and they'll be able to sort it out for you.


----------



## Aerosly (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks, that is also helpful. It's a checking account with a regular bank (Discover Bank), so there shouldn't be any problems. When I log in to Vault, though, I sporadically get "An unidentified error has occurred!" and it makes me go through the whole data entry process again. Not every time, and I always enter the same information, but the same issue comes up at some random point in the future. 

I never received the test deposits, so there must be some kind of issue. Once they fix that, do you know if they will reissue last week's pay? Or will I have a heck of a fight trying to get those funds?


----------



## kane (Feb 28, 2015)

Once the test deposit goes through, there will be a payment push so you will probably get the funds within 2 business days after that. The vault error is something they're working on, I would reply to your ticket and let them know what you are seeing so that they know you're trying to look at your account.


----------



## Aerosly (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you so much... that really makes me feel better. Thanks for the help!


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well let us know what number he calls. We'd all like to know that...


"I'm gonna get my lawyer then yada...yada..yada." Give us a break!!
That blowhard line has been used for decades on every site from Uber to someone complaining the whole world is being cheated out of two french fries on their supersize. I'm glad I come here for the entertainment only. And Yes. I am going to let you get the last word in with your response...I promise.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

After figuring expenses, you're probably losing money driving for Uber anyway, so not getting paid just increases your losses slightly.

There seems to be a few threads about this. Maybe Uber spent all its money on lawyers this week and is running a bit low on funds.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> After figuring expenses, you're probably losing money driving for Uber anyway, so not getting paid just increases your losses slightly.
> 
> There seems to be a few threads about this. Maybe Uber spent all its money on lawyers this week and is running a bit low on funds.


Travis had to get his shoes polished.


----------



## Aerosly (Apr 18, 2015)

How kind does it take the test deposits to appear? Should they show up immediately, or should it take a few days?


----------



## Mixedupnconfused (Aug 19, 2020)

Im on the same boat now I have 2 weeks worth of payments entered to the wrong account number although I fixed it to the correct account number I can't get uber to reissue ...HELP ME PLEASE!! 😭😭


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Double check your banking account information through the drivers website. Make sure your account hasn't been hacked and your information has been changed. Do you guys not have the call support button in your drivers app?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

OP never came back to update, but hopefully he got his already. Would really suck to have to wait 5.5 years for it... 🤔


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Foluke said:


> I mean what do you all suggest I do? None of the emails are the least bit helpful. Just ignore the $100 I made and move on?


Use the help button in your drop-down menu, and hit the call support option.


----------



## Mixedupnconfused (Aug 19, 2020)

Hey this is currently happening to me with Uber Eats oh, I accidentally put in the wrong account number and the funds went to somebody else, when getting in touch with Uber Eats they only give me the trace number and went was deposited and to contact the ACH, I contacted ACH and they can't help me from their end, contact Uber Eats repeatedly and get the same information over and over again, went to a uber Hub in person and after talking with one of the representatives who was very helpful, I ended up getting the same information over again... don't know what else to do, did you have any luck??



Mixedupnconfused said:


> Im on the same boat now I have 2 weeks worth of payments entered to the wrong account number although I fixed it to the correct account number I can't get uber to reissue ...HELP ME PLEASE!! &#128557;&#128557;


Im currently going through this myself , accidentally mixed up two numbers for my direct deposit account number and it ended up being somebody else's account so somebody got my money, talked to Uber all they do is give me Trace ID number amount and date, went to a hub all they do is give me the same information... don't know what else to do, made another hub appointment, talked to the bank and they can't do anything crom thier end...dont know what else to do....did u have any luck???


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Foluke said:


> Yea I wish that was the case. I've checked a lot to say the least. I've emailed uber over 20 times now detailing the issue and even sending screen shots but needless to say I'm speaking to a computer. I'm very explicitly saying "You all did not give me the money I am owed" and they're responding with things that are not relevant at all. I'm gonna have my lawyer give them a call and hopefully I can get some answers that way.


Are you by chance referring to the end-of-week earnings?
Or are you implying that you "cashed out" manually, and the funds are not in the account you added to your dashboard? 
I'm seeking clarification because it seems that all (or almost all) new accounts are being setup with the implication that funds are automatically deposited into the "Uber GoBank" account- truth is, no. They are never "automatically" deposited into said account; that is for "manual instant cash-out," but it isn't apparently made clear on account creation that a valid checking account must be tied to your driver account; all funds are sent to that account at 04:00AM Monday morning, weekly.



TomTheAnt said:


> OP never came back to update, but hopefully he got his already. Would really suck to have to wait 5.5 years for it... &#129300;


Yep. I also now see that someone revived a half-decade-old thread. &#129318;&#127995;‍♂
Im not even deleting my previous reply.
Let it go to the archives of eternal Uber support. Lol.


----------



## Mixedupnconfused (Aug 19, 2020)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> Are you by chance referring to the end-of-week earnings?
> Or are you implying that you "cashed out" manually, and the funds are not in the account you added to your dashboard?
> I'm seeking clarification because it seems that all (or almost all) new accounts are being setup with the implication that funds are automatically deposited into the "Uber GoBank" account- truth is, no. They are never "automatically" deposited into said account; that is for "manual instant cash-out," but it isn't apparently made clear on account creation that a valid checking account must be tied to your driver account; all funds are sent to that account at 04:00AM Monday morning, weekly.
> 
> ...


It was 2 weeks of end of week earnings, I never cashed out and I thought about going to a lawyer too and I know they will take alot of the earnings but if I get something it's better than uber not listening and getting nothing although im highly concerned they will deactivate my account if I do so


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mixedupnconfused said:


> It was 2 weeks of end of week earnings, I never cashed out and I thought about going to a lawyer too and I know they will take alot of the earnings but if I get something it's better than uber not listening and getting nothing although im highly concerned they will deactivate my account if I do so


I hope you opted out of arbitration when you signed up. Otherwise going to a lawyer is absolutely pointless


----------



## Mixedupnconfused (Aug 19, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I hope you opted out of arbitration when you signed up. Otherwise going to a lawyer is absolutely pointless


how do u look into if i signed up for arbitration??



Mixedupnconfused said:


> how do u look into if i signed up for arbitration??


I just called support and they told me im not signed on for arbitration


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mixedupnconfused said:


> how do u look into if i signed up for arbitration??
> 
> 
> I just called support and they told me im not signed on for arbitration


Everyone is automatically opted into arbitration unless you opt out within 30 days of signing up to drive. The process of opting out is in your agreement


----------

